# Anyone know how to do this manual fog button hack?



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I am trying to do this for a couple of props, I just don't want to fry the botton.

http://hauntmasterproducts.com/remotemod.html


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't worry...I doubt you would fry the button. You'd have to put quite a bit of current through it to do that. All you do is install a small DC relay in the button case. Wire the Normally Open (N.O.) contacts of the relay to the two contacts of the switch that close when you press the button (use a multimeter with a continuity tester to determine which contacts are the right ones). Then wire the DC input contacts of the relay to a DC jack (or hardwire them to your wall wart). Then when your controller turns on 120VAC power to the wall wart, this will energize the relay coil which will close the contacts and make the fogger think the manual button has been pressed.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

The hack should be just a simple relay N/O contacts connected to a small relay. Apply power to the relay and it will close the contacts acting like the switch has been pressed.

This is how I created an X-10 remote with a couple relays as a replacement for my fog machine controller:









The fog machine controller had a ready indicator light source which I wired to a 120volt relay. The N/O contacts of the relay I then connected to a X10 powerflash module. The setting I used on the powerflash was input "B" and mode "3", and set the house/unit to "F1". I then wired another relay to a X10 appliance module set to house/unit "F2". I connected the N/O contacts of the second relay to the wires of the fog machine remote. With this setup I could put the fog machine out in the yard and have a X10 lamp module set to "F1" so that I could see when the fog machine was ready and use a X10 remote to turn "F2" on/off activating the fog machine.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you specifically wanting to have the timer "and/or" the button control the fogger, or would just the timer work? If you just want the timer firing the fog, it would be almost as simple to hook the relay directly to the fogger. Get a male/female power cord so you will have the proper end, tuck the relay in a small project box, and have the timer send power to the relay - no real need to even step the voltage up/down with a wall wart, just get a relay compatible with what ever voltage your timer puts out.


----------

